# Please delte account



## MyGrowJournal (Aug 28, 2013)

Could any moderator delete this account? I love this site and just recently created a new username with my new email. I have no purpose for having a new acount and i would really apperciate any help deleting this account.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

we dont delete accounts sorry


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> we dont delete accounts sorry


For the second time, why not?


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

and for the second time it's always been that way we dont delete accounts


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> For the second time, why not?


They don't delete them they ban you for whatever reason the feel is necessary then you're screwed and cant get your'e account back. But then they leave your account banned but not accessible so they can get their member numbers up and brag about how large this site is.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 31, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> They don't delete them they ban you for whatever reason the feel is necessary then you're screwed and cant get your'e account back. But then they leave your account banned but not accessible so they can get their member numbers up and brag about how large this site is.


What I have noticed is some pretty strange modding - posts that are benign in nature deleted and posts that are caustic, crude and full of filth left intact. These mods are not trained and may be predisposed to politics. 

For example why in the hell Billy just flat out deleted the whole Tribute thread is very weird. Plus I've had posts defending my position deleted. 

Mods, you need to clean this place up, not resort to generic censorship because "you can".

UB


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you for flying Delta/Delete airline.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 31, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> What I have noticed is some pretty strange modding - posts that are benign in nature deleted and posts that are caustic, crude and full of filth left intact.
> 
> For example why in the hell Billy just flat out deleted the whole Tribute thread is very weird. Plus I've had posts defending my position deleted.


"Weird" indeed, they claimed to have removed 200 posts from the thread... seemingly picked those at random then. I don't get the locking of threads either. First let a thread blow up by not moderating it properly and then close it because it blew up... and then don't clean up the insults... At the same time both sides of the argument have seen posts that were actually relevant to the discussion go up in smoke... Maybe 3 mods getting in each other's way or something.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 1, 2013)

Sativied said:


> "Weird" indeed, they claimed to have removed 200 posts from the thread... seemingly picked those at random then. I don't get the locking of threads either. First let a thread blow up by not moderating it properly and then close it because it blew up... and then don't clean up the insults... *At the same time both sides of the argument have seen posts that were actually relevant to the discussion go up in smoke...* Maybe 3 mods getting in each other's way or something.


You nailed it, on all points (not that some mod is gonna allow your opinion to remain).  Right is wrong and wrong is right.

Recommend you discuss your concerns with potroast. I doubt if he really realizes what's going on around here. Doubt if he has the time.


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> You nailed it, on all points (not that some mod is gonna allow your opinion to remain).  Right is wrong and wrong is right.
> 
> Recommend you discuss your concerns with potroast. I doubt if he really realizes what's going on around here. Doubt if he has the time.


LOL i love how you guys think potroast doesnt know about whats going on at riu
hes the one who made up the rule about no deletions accounts, he is online everyday at least 2-3 times
anything i say has been passed down from him rules i follow that are in place by both him and rollie


----------



## Sativied (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL i love how _you guys_ think potroast doesnt know about whats going on at riu


Who's the other guy? 

I understand why you don't delete accounts (the option to do so gives disgruntled members leverage. Will still have posts in quotes, extra administrative effort etc, etc, pretty standard for forums as far as I know). And I'm not going to tell you how to you 'job' sort of speak. But the way that thread was moderated was just "weird" and "strange" like UB pointed out. That's actually something most people involved in that thread probably 'can' agree on. Posts that contributed to the discussion were removed, while post that caused it to blow up and get locked weren't. It being the AMC forum makes it worse. 

And in the meantime Shinfaggy is still puking over your boards with his spam... if that's "good for traffic" how can you lock such an active thread 

If you don't mind, please pass this on to the admin and AMC mod:

Argumentum ad hominem and blatant name-calling should be against the rules, zero tolerance, at least in the AMC as with those left unmoderated there will never be an "advanced" discussion







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

we dont delete accounts because we physically cannot delete members with mass post to leave holes in our system , 

we need help of users to use the report post if they see something offense anything with vulgar language and excessive name calling is always removed, it may take 1 hour, it may go down right away it may take a day we have heavy traffic on riu and we cant be everywhere at once , fi people dont report we may simply miss bad posts 
this is also a private website we can remove or leave whatever we want, 
anyone who signed up agreeed to this in the i agree box before signing up 
I am a global admin, so its not like i dont have the power, i do, however i need to follow the rules passed down to me, so we dont delete accounts.
if you see something offense report it you know how to use the report post function if you have serious concerns pm the rollitup account if you dont wanna deal with me
regarding the amc mods, they do a great job however anything i do overwrites there functions or anything any globals do overwrites their actions. 

i would also like to add some people think they know everything but only get 1 side of certain stories.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> we dont delete accounts because we physically cannot delete members with mass post to leave holes in our system ,
> 
> we need help of users to use the report post if they see something offense anything with vulgar language and excessive name calling is always removed,....


That is questionable. On many an occasion I have hit the rep button regarding blatant abusive, disgusting posts and they've stayed intact. Not until I resorted to getting someone's attention by posting in Advanced summoning potroast, did you even bother. Have even asked folks who complain about the obsessive trolling to help me out and hit the report button. I know you're not getting paid to take all this shit, but since you've accepted, please do your job.

Please clean this place up and stop deleting posts that don't need deleting. I modded 7 forums by myself at one of the biggest forums years ago and know when it's time to take the trash out and when to leave stuff. The knee jerk reaction of closing threads is a little over the top too. I also never made it a point of modding while stoned as that results in using poor judgement. 

And the way you guys (didn't) handled the A tribute to Uncle Ben and the Almighty Leaf was appalling. The trolling and aguing went on for days so what happens? Benign posts were deleted along with some of the abusive ones. Looking at the way that was handled I was wondering if someone was closing their eyes, hitting the scroll button and then deleting at random. That's after the thread first disappeared entirely, then re-appeared in Newbie Central of all places, then moved to Advanced. It should have moved to General Marijuana Growing and then monitored when the Reports came in.

Best,
Tio


----------



## Sativied (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i would also like to add *some people think they know everything* but only get 1 side of certain stories.


Oh boy... you just showed you completely missed the intention and message in my previous post. I could make it more clear by going a step lower then your ad hominem argument right there, but clearly I'm in the wrong place so there would be no point (plus the bottom example in the image already... )


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 1, 2013)

Sativied said:


> .....And in the meantime Shinfaggy is still puking over your boards with his spam... if that's "good for traffic" how can you lock such an active thread


Who would that be?


----------



## Sativied (Sep 1, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Who would that be?


Finshaggy. Some crack head nut-job that spams the TnT forums continuously up to a point that it drives many members nuts (especially the other UB). Mods too. If you don't know him, I suggest NOT looking for it either. He makes up some really crazy MJ growing techniques and videos, making money of his may-he-rest-in-peace little brother that passed away and a whole bunch of other crazy, sick, stupid stuff that makes him a shit-stain on RIU. But, as one of the mods once posted, to his own (the mod's) dislike the reason he's not banned is because he's good for traffic. While the insults and trolling usually go a lot further. He's basically a mentally challenged person publicly being suggested to off himself.... Sure it's an off-topic forum, but, if that's good for traffic...


----------



## Sativied (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jne9t8sHpUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc[/video]


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 1, 2013)

SOS, just a different day.

I don't know if you go wayyyy back, but if you do, remember this drama?
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/715548-karma-can-not-escaped-2.html


----------



## Sativied (Sep 1, 2013)

If I remember correctly - it's been a while - I was distracted by this one at the time: https://www.rollitup.org/support/715370-can-he-really-do.html

I remember saying to potroast in a thread about Finshaggy that I like the post-apocalypse no-rules forum approach but besides that being in TnT, I think filtering out relevant posts from the name-calling and insults, and editing in name-calling and insults, in the actual mj growing related forums, is perhaps taking it a little bit too far  It sort of gets in the way of having a discussion...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 1, 2013)

Threads are to be by invitation/acceptance only IMO.

Great video, great songwriter. Check out Shawn Colvin.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I can understand why some people may be upset about this rule. I can also get why people might be mad that they think there posts or benign/helpful or whatever posts arent deleted while ''spam'' such as shinmaggy and others get to stay. I do get it and understand that, but why latley has there been this offensive so to speak about why we arent deleted accounts? im not positive but im PRETTY sure that this has been a rule from at least the sort of begining if not day one, whats the problem now? 

You need to understand that whether anyone likes it or not, we and others use this site as an archive, a snapshot of time and place where people can go back and look up info or find the things/answers to the questions they need. I get why you might want your account deleted but, you should of maybe thought of that before you ever made the account to begin with. I am not trying to side with one person or the other, and I agree that sometimes maybe we dont get all of the bullshit deleted that we should and maybe sometimes stuff that shouldnt get deleted does. It happens, we are human...sorry for being imperfect. we arent going to get everything and we cant make eveyone happy so if all of this really bothers you that much, whos got the gun to your head making you log on everyday? 





sure as hell isnt me...


----------



## couchlock907 (Sep 26, 2013)

So i cant delete posts or my account?


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

no sir you cannot


----------



## elkhunter (Nov 25, 2013)

great, now I cant delete my account...this is ICMAG all over again...pathetic...


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

sorry elkhunter dont delete accounts as per your colorful message to me i have banned your account, however all posts will remain on riu 

have a lovely day!


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 25, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> They don't delete them they ban you for whatever reason the feel is necessary then you're screwed and cant get your'e account back. But then they leave your account banned but not accessible so they can get their member numbers up and brag about how large this site is.


The truth ^ ?


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> The truth ^ .


not exactly, we ban some members because when theyre told we dont delete accounts they go on a spree of calling mods names and spamming the forum so we delete their inappropriate posts, and ban them with the saying "were sorry it didnt work out for you"

We dont delete accounts because it fucks up our website and would have many members complain about site functionality


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

elkhunter said:


> .pathetic...



yes, yes you are


goodbye and


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> not exactly, we ban some members because when theyre told we dont delete accounts they go on a spree of calling mods names and spamming the forum so we delete their inappropriate posts, and ban them with the saying "were sorry it didnt work out for you"
> 
> We dont delete accounts because it fucks up our website and would have many members complain about site functionality


The other truth ^. The real truth is somewhere in the middle ? lol joking


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> .....We dont delete accounts because it fucks up our website and would have many members complain about site functionality


Huh?............


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> We dont delete accounts because it fucks up our website and would have many members complain about site functionality







Uncle Ben said:


> Huh?............


I don't get that either.

how members posts can be deleted but accts can't? due to site functionality issues. 

I do understand that deleting accts. would almost be an incentive for some members to be a prick tho. 

Post stupid shit...it's there for eternity.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 25, 2013)

If you delete an account doesn't it delete that persons threads and all the subsequent posts in those threads posted by other users


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> If you delete an account doesn't it delete that persons threads and all the subsequent posts in those threads posted by other users



hmmm, good point. Bet that's what she meant by "holes in the site"


----------

